# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Thanh Hóa tự túc?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có thể tư vấn cho mình chút *kinh nghiệm du lịch Thanh Hóa tự túc*? Xin cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Thanh Hóa tự túc*: 

*- Về đi lại:*

Bạn có thể đến Thanh Hóa bằng máy bay, tàu lửa hay xe khách. Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Hà Nội, các bạn ở nơi khác tham khảo thêm thông tin tại địa phương.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng:

Bạn có thể mua vé xe khách tuyến Hà Nội – Thanh Hóa tại bến xe Giáp Bát hay đặt vé ở các hãng xe danh tiếng như Hùng Thăng, Hùng Cường, Đạt Hòa… Hay mua vé tàu tuyến Hà Nội - Thanh Hóa ở ga Hà Nội.

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân:

Thanh Hóa cách Hà Nội khoảng 150km, quãng đường vừa phải cho một chuyến phượt cuối tuần.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe. Chấp hành đúng luật giao thông đường bộ. Trang bị bao tay, khẩu trang, kính để an toàn khi vận hành. Trang bị điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

*- Về chỗ* 

Khu vực trung tâm Thanh Hóa gồm các tuyến đường Lê Lợi, Trần Phú, Phan Chu Trinh, Nguyễn Trãi, ...Các bạn nên lên lịch trình cụ thể để chọn địa điểm thuận tiện. Đặt phòng trước khi đến.

Một số khách sạn tham khảo như khách sạn Bông Sen, khách sạn Bộ Xây Dựng, khách sạn Biển Đợi, khách sạn Công Đoàn…

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Thắng cảnh được nhắc đến nhiều nhất hiện nay ở Thanh Hóa là thành Tây Đô (thành nhà Hồ, thành Tây Giai), di sản văn hóa thế giới của nước ta được công nhận vào năm 2011. Đây là tòa thành bên ngoài xây đá, bên trong chủ yếu là đắp đất, trên bình đồ kiến trúc gần vuông, hai mặt Nam và Bắc của thành nhà Hồ dài hơn 900m, Đông và Tây dài hơn 700m. Thành có 4 cửa. Cửa phía Nam rất giống cửa phía Nam thành Thăng Long. Ngoài điểm nhấn của một công trình độc đáo nhất Đông Nam Á, Thành nhà Hồ ẩn dấu bí ẩn về các phiến đá có chiều dài trung bình 1,5m, có tấm nặng tới 15-20 tấn xếp chồng lên nhau, không cần chất kết dính mà vẫn đảm bảo độ bền vững.

Thắng cảnh nổi tiếng thứ hai của tỉnh là Sầm Sơn với bờ biển dài, bằng phẳng, phong cảnh hùng vĩ, đã được người Pháp khai thác từ năm 1906 và nhanh chóng trở thành nơi nghỉ mát nổi tiếng của Đông Dương. Bên cạnh tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản, tham gia các môn thể thao nước, bạn còn có thể lênh đênh trên biển chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của hòn Trống Mái, ghé thăm hải đăng Hòn Dấu, một trong năm ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng nhất nước, khám phá núi Cô Tiên hay viếng thăm đền Độc Cước.

Suối cá thần Cẩm Lương thuộc làng Ngọc, xã Cẩm Lương, huyện Cẩm Thủy, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa hơn 70km về phía Tây với hàng ngàn con cá lớn nhỏ bám dày đặc suốt chiều dài hơn 100m của con suối cũng nhiều truyền thuyết, câu chuyện bí ẩn là điểm dừng chân thứ ba của bạn khi đến đây.

Ngoài ra, nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể tạm chia các địa danh còn lại của Thanh Hóa thành 2 nhóm là du lịch di tích gắn với những cái tên như đến đền bà Triệu, đền Đông Cổ, cụm di tích lịch sử Lam Kinh, khu Di tích Hàm Rồng, di tích Đông Sơn, cụm di tích Nga Sơn (động Từ Thức, cửa biển Thần Phù, Chiến khu Ba Đình, đền thờ Mai An Tiêm).... Và nhóm du lịch rừng gắn với hành trình khám phá vườn quốc gia Bến Én và vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương.

*- Về đặc sản:*

Đến Thanh Hóa, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món đặc sản nổi tiếng như nem chua, chè lam Phủ Quảng, dê núi đá, gà đồi, bánh gai Tứ Trụ, các món chế biến từ hến làng Giàng, bánh đa cầu Bố, mía đen Kim Tân, chim mía và hải sản.

* - Một số địa điểm ăn uống*

Chả Tôm, cháo cá trên đường Phan chu Trinh; kem xôi ngã Ba Bia rẽ phải khoảng 30m; ốc, bánh khoái ở đường Tân Bình; bánh đa cua chỗ chợ vườn hoa mới; chân gà nướng đầu đường Cao Thắng; ốc trẻo ở gần cung văn hóa; cơm hến ở đường đôi, gần cầu vượt; bún huế ở gần chợ vườn hoa; bún riêu cua gần đầu đường Lê Quý Đôn; bún chả thì ở gần tượng Lê Lợi; cháo canh trước chợ vườn hoa mới; cháo lươn quán đối diện Cafe Oasis; bánh lá, bánh nếp gần đường Lê Hoàn; nem Rán cổng trường Hàm Rồng…

*Lưu ý:*Bạn có thể đến Thanh Hóa bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Song nếu muốn hòa mình vào không khí lễ hội như lễ hội Pôồn Pôông của người Mường, lễ hội cầu ngư, lễ hội đền Sòng... bạn cần tham khảo thời gian diễn ra trước khi lên lịch trình




Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thanh Hóa click vào *du lịch Thanh Hóa* - *du lich Thanh Hoa*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## yeudulich123

Đền bà triệu: 
Vị trí: Đền thờ bà Triệu được dựng trên núi Gai (còn gọi là núi Ải) sát  đường quốc lộ 1A, thuộc làng Phú Điền, huyện Hậu Lộc, tỉnh Thanh Hóa,  cách Hà Nội 137km.
Đặc điểm: Hiện nay lăng tháp vẫn còn, tuy đơn sơ, giản dị nhưng rất  trang nghiêm. Trên đường thiên lý ra Bắc vào Nam, khách bộ hành thường  dừng chân, lên núi Gai, tưởng niệm vị nữ tướng anh hùng, viếng lăng và  thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp.

đền độc cước:
Vị trí: Đền Độc Cước tọa lạc trên đỉnh núi mang tên hòn Cổ Giải thuộc  dãy núi Trường Lệ ở thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, ngay cạnh bãi tắm  Sầm Sơn.
Đặc điểm: Đền mang tên Độc Cước (nghĩa là một chân), gắn liền với sự  tích chàng trai khổng lồ đã tự xé đôi thân mình để vừa đánh giặc quỉ  biển ngoài khơi và đánh giặc trong đất liền cứu dân làng.
vườn quốc gia bến en:
Vị trí: Vườn quốc gia Bến En thuộc địa phận huyện Như Xuân, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hoá 36km về phía tây nam.
Đặc điểm: Tổng diện tích rừng tự nhiên là 16.634 ha, trong đó diện tích  rừng nguyên sinh là 8.544 ha với một quần thể nhiều núi non, sông suối,  vùng hồ trên núi với nhiều tên gọi và huyền tích về các địa danh.

di tích đông sơn:
Vị trí: Di tích Đông Sơn nằm bên bờ sông Mã, thuộc phường Hàm Rồng, thành phố Thanh Hoá, tỉnh Thanh Hóa.
Đặc điểm: Nơi đây, những cuộc khai quật năm 1924 đã phát hiện dấu vết của văn hoá đầu tiên ở Việt Nam

khu di tích hàm rồng:
Vị trí: Di tích thuộc phường Hàm Rồng, thành phố Thanh Hoá, tỉnh Thanh Hóa.
Đặc điểm: Cụm di tích này gồm có đồi Quyết Thắng, đồi C4; cầu Hàm Rồng; nhà máy điện

thành nhà hồ:
Vị trí: Thành Nhà Hồ thuộc huyện Vĩnh Lộc, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách Hà Nội khoảng 150km.
Đặc điểm: Thành do Hồ Quý Ly xây dựng vào năm 1397 bằng những khối đá xanh rất lớn và kiên cố

di tích lịch sử lam kinh:
Vị trí: Thành Lam kinh thuộc xã Xuân Lam, huyện Thọ Xuân, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 51km về phía tây. 
Đặc điểm: Được xây xựng bởi vua Lê Thái Tổ (Lê Lợi), thành Lam Kinh còn có tên là Tây Kinh

biển sầm sơn:
Vị trí: Bãi biển Sầm Sơn thuộc thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 16km.
Đặc điểm: Bờ biển dài, bằng phẳng, phong cảnh hùng vĩ, đã được người Pháp khai thác từ năm 1906.

đặc sản Thanh Hóa: 
nem chua Thanh Hóa, chè lam Phủ Quảng,  dê núi đá, gà đồi (của huyện Vĩnh Lộc), bánh gai Tứ Trụ (của huyện Thọ  Xuân), các món chế biến từ hến làng Giàng (huyện Thiệu Hóa), bánh đa cầu  Bố (thành phố Thanh Hóa), mía đen Kim Tân, thịt trâu nấu lá lồm, chim  mía (huyện Thạch Thành), hay các món hải sản: cua biển, ghẹ, sò huyết,  tôm, mực, cá thu, cá tràu từ các huyện ven biển Sầm Sơn, Tĩnh Gia, Nga  Sơn.



khách sạn: hoa hồng, hương biển, tuần châu, đức hạnh, sơn trang, thanh tùng... ở tx sầm sơn; ks cảnh hồ ngay trung tâm tp thanh hóa; 

để có được phòng và tour giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ: 0909.581.762 YẾN LINH
Chat: fiditour.touronline14
Email: yenlinh@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

_Đến với Thanh Hóa không chỉ việc tắm biển Sầm Sơn bạn còn chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hòn Trống mái khám phá núi Tiên Cô và nhiều địa điểm vui chơi như: Hòn Dấu, Đền Độc Cước nhóm du lịch rừng gắn với hành trình khám phá vườn quốc gia bến Én và vườn Quốc Gia Cúc Phương. Cẩm nang phượt gửi tới các bạn những kinh nghiệm bỏ túi khi đi du lịch tại Thanh Hóa._


*Đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Thanh Hóa bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Song nếu muốn hòa mình vào không khí lễ hội như lễ hội Pôồn Pôông của người Mường, lễ hội cầu ngư, lễ hội đền Sòng… bạn cần tham khảo thời gian diễn ra trước khi lên lịch trình

*1. Phương tiện đi chuyển tới Thanh Hóa.*

+ Phương tiện cá nhân  cho các bạn ở Hà Nội và lân cận đó: Thanh Hóa cách Hà Nội khoảng 150km, quãng đường vừa phải cho một chuyến phượt cuối tuần.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe. Chấp hành đúng luật giao thông đường bộ. Trang bị bao tay, khẩu trang, kính để an toàn khi vận hành. Trang bị điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển.

+ Đi Tàu Hỏa: bạn có thể đi tàu hỏa vào lúc nào cũng được bạn ra ga tàu nhé !

+ Máy bay: hiện tại các hãng hàng không đều khai thác đường bay đến Thanh Hóa.  Bạn nên săn vé máy bay giá rẻ ở 3 hãng hàng không sau : JetStar, Vietnam Airline,Air Mekong.

+ Đi bằng ô tô: Xe HÙNG THẮNG
Tuyến Hà Nội – Thanh Hóa (Vĩnh Lộc – Kim Tân – Kiểu – Cẩm Thủy)
Xe khách chất lượng cao, khởi hành và về Hà Nội tại bến xe Giáp Bát.
Xuất bến Vĩnh Lộc: 3h-5h-6h-9h-12h-15h.
Xuất bến Giáp Bát: 7h30-9h30-11h30-13h-15h-16h30.
Địa chỉ: Hiệu vàng Kim Chung (trước cổng trường THPT Vĩnh Lộc).
Điện thoại Vĩnh Lộc: (037) 387.0027 – (037) 360.7027 – (037) 326.2728.
Điện thoại Giáp Bát: 0979.151.915 – 0904.109.678.

Xe HÙNG CƯỜNG
Tuyến  Hà Nội – Thanh Hoá (Kim Tân)
Xe chất lượng cao, có tiện nghi sang trọng. Đưa đón khách tại nhà.
- Chuyến 1: Kim Tân đi 4h. Giáp Bát về 8h30. DĐ 0913.348.669.
- Chuyến 2: Thạch Quảng đi 5h. Kim Tân đi 6h. Giáp Bát về 13h30. DĐ 0982.833.806
- Chuyến 3: Thạch Quảng đi 12h. Kim Tân đi 13h15. Giáp Bát về 17h. DĐ 0984.424.908.
Địa chỉ: Khu 1 thị trấn Kim Tân, Thạch Thành, Thanh Hóa.
Điện thoại: (037) 3.655.655 – (037) 3. 24.24.24 – 0913.348.669 – 0982.833.806.

Xe ĐẠT HÒA
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Thanh Hóa
Lịch xe vào: 02-08-14-20-26 âm lịch. Lịch xe ra tại bến xe Miền Đông: 05-11-17-23-29 âm lịch.
Xe đón trả khách tại các điểm:Quốc lộ 217 – Kiểu – Vĩnh Lộc – Cẩm Thủy – Quan Hóa – Bá Thước – Lanh Chánh – Ngọc Lặc.
Điện thoại: (037) 352.9138 – 0915.104.936 – 0915.104.933

Xe HỒNG CHƯƠNG
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Thanh Hóa
Ra vào Sài Gòn tại bến xe Miền Đông.
Điện thoại: (037) 360.1222 – 0913.313.431

Phương tiện đi lại  tại Sầm Sơn và các khu du lịch

Nếu đi gần thì nên đi bộ, vừa đi dạo thư thái ngắm cảnh Sầm Sơn  vừa tiết kiệm .

Nếu các bạn đi đâu xa hơn thì có thể đi xích lô hoặc xe điện nhưng chú ý là nếu không biết khoảng cách địa điểm bạn đi thì phải hỏi người ở nhà nghỉ trước để biết ước tính đường.

_Đi xích lô thì bạn nên chú ý 2 điều_

Thứ nhất là các bạn phải làm giá trước

Hai là phải rất cẩn thận với bọn xích lô là thi thoảng có cái kiểu lắc lắc , đánh võng để khách rơi điện thoại , ví , đồng hồ rồi lấy cắp !!

Đi xe điện cũng thích lắm, vi vu mát mẻ nhưng cũng phải làm giá trước với họ

Hoặc thêm 1 phương tiện nữa là các bạn có thể thuê xe đạp đôi, xe đạp 3 mà tự do thăm quan ngắm cảnh

Nói chung là đi Sầm Sơn nếu đi theo nhóm khoảng 15 – 20 người thì các bạn chỉ hết khoảng 500k – 600k/người chơi 3 ngày 2 đêm thoải mái

*2. Địa điểm tham quan khi đến Thanh Hóa*

- Hòn Trống Mái: Vị trí: Hòn Trống Mái thuộc địa phận thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa.

- Đền Đông Cổ: Vị trí: Ðền Ðồng Cổ thuộc thôn Ðan Nê, xã Yên Thọ, huyện Yên Ðịnh, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 40 km về phía tây bắc. 

- Đền Độc Cước: Vị trí: Đền Độc Cước tọa lạc trên đỉnh núi mang tên hòn Cổ Giải thuộc dãy núi Trường Lệ ở thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, ngay cạnh bãi tắm Sầm Sơn. 

- Bãi biển Sầm Sơn : Vị trí: Bãi biển Sầm Sơn thuộc thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 16km.

- Di tích lịch sử Lam Kinh: Vị trí: Thành Lam kinh thuộc xã Xuân Lam, huyện Thọ Xuân, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 51km về phía tây.

- Thành nhà Hồ: Vị trí: Thành Nhà Hồ thuộc huyện Vĩnh Lộc, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách Hà Nội khoảng 150km. 

- Hang cá Cẩm Lương : Vị trí: Hang cá Cẩm Lương thuộc xã Cẩm Lương, huyện Cẩm Thủy, tỉnh Thanh Hóa tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa gần 80km. 

- Vườn Quốc Gia Bến Én: Vị trí: Vườn quốc gia Bến En thuộc địa phận huyện Như Xuân, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hoá 36km về phía tây nam.

- Đền bà Triệu : Vị trí: Đền thờ bà Triệu được dựng trên núi Gai (còn gọi là núi Ải) sát đường quốc lộ 1A, thuộc làng Phú Điền, huyện Hậu Lộc, tỉnh Thanh Hóa

- Khu Di tích Hàm Rồng: Vị trí: Di tích thuộc phường Hàm Rồng, thành phố Thanh Hoá, tỉnh Thanh Hóa.

- Di tích Đông Sơn: Vị trí: Di tích Đông Sơn nằm bên bờ sông Mã, thuộc phường Hàm Rồng, thành phố Thanh Hoá, tỉnh Thanh Hóa.

*3. Khách sạn ở Thanh Hóa:*

Đặt phòng khách sạn Thanh Hóa giá rẻ để đến tham quan các danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng nơi đây như: Cầu Hàm Rồng là một di tích lịch sử thời Chiến tranh Việt Nam, cụm di tích Nga Sơn: Động Từ Thức, Cửa biển Thần Phù, Chiến khu Ba Đình, đền thờ Mai An Tiêm…Đền Chu Nguyên Lương, Đền thờ Lê Thành, Khu di tích lịch sử Lam Kinh… và thưởng thức nhiều món ăn đặc sản quê hương Thanh Hóa. Chắc chắn đất và người Thanh Hóa sẽ làm hài lòng du khách bốn phương.

Nếu bạn là học sinh, sinh viên thì nên ở xa biển một chút, các bạn có thể ở nhà nghỉ Thanh Tùng , đường Bà Triệu – Bãi tắm C, với giá cả vừa phải, giúp các bạn có một chuyến du lịch Sầm Sơn giá rẻ nhất

*4. Món ăn đặc sản đến Thanh Hóa bạn nên thưởng thức*: Đến Thanh Hóa, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức những món đặc sản nổi tiếng như nem chua, chè lam Phủ Quảng, dê núi đá, gà đồi, bánh gai Tứ Trụ, các món chế biến từ hến làng Giàng, bánh đa cầu Bố, mía đen Kim Tân, chim mía và hải sản.

+  Món Nem Thính – Nem Nướng – Nem chua:

_Nem chua_ là món ăn phổ biến ở Việt Nam, nhưng có lẽ vùng đất làm nên thứ nem chua giòn ngon, hấp dẫn hơn cả là xứ Thanh. Nem chua Thanh Hóa ngày nay đã có mặt ở khắp nơi, vậy mà ai về qua mảnh đất đầu miền Trung vẫn thường không quên mua nem chua về làm quà biếu tặng người thân.

Địa chỉ mua nem: Cơ sở Thắng Tuyến: 409 Lê Hoàn, phường Ba Đình, TP Thanh Hóa; Cơ sở nem Cương Dũng: 15 Tân An, phường Ngọc Trạo, TP Thanh Hóa.

_Nem thính_

Thịt làm nem thính không cần xay mà được thái thớ nhỏ, trộn bì lợn cán thành sợi và rất nhiều thính gạo.

Địa chỉ mua nem: Cơ sở nem nướng 62 Tô Vĩnh Diện, TP Thanh Hóa.

_Nem nướng_

Ngoài hai loại trên thì còn có nem nướng là đặc sản của người Thọ Xuân. Công thức làm nem nướng tương tự nhưng tỷ lệ thịt nạc lớn hơn nhiều. Ngoài ra, nem thường được cuốn lá ổi vì có tác dụng hút nước tốt, giúp nem lên men đúng độ. Nem gói xong xâu lại thành từng chùm với nhau rồi treo lên.

Địa chỉ mua nem: Cơ sở Nhung Phúc, làng Mía, Thọ Diên, Thọ Xuân, Thanh Hóa.

_+ Bánh răng bừa_

Người Thanh Hóa đặt tên cho chiếc bánh tẻ quê hương mình bằng cái tên rất đỗi kì lạ mà thân thuộc: bánh răng bừa. Bánh có tên như vậy bởi hình dáng thuôn dài,phần giữa hơi nhọn khiến nhiều người liên tưởng tới chiếc răng bừa nhà nông. Bánh có vị thơm thoang thoảng của bột tẻ và lá dong, lại đậm đà nhân thịt, mọc nhĩ; hương vị dân dã mà hết mực gần gũi.

_+Bánh nhè Thanh Hóa_

Bánh nhè là món ăn không cầu kỳ, Đậu xanh rất bùi, mật mía rất ngọt, thứ quà vặt rẻ tiền và bình dị đó đủ để lấp đầy những buổi chiều đói bụng và thèm một cái gì thật ngọt, thật mát.

_+ Canh lá đắng_

Canh đắng là đặc sản của đồng bào dân tộc Mường ở Ngọc Lặc, Thanh Hóa. Gọi tên là canh đắng bởi canh nấu từ lá đắng hay còn gọi là lá mật vịt. Lá đắng vốn là loại cây rừng, sau người dân biết là giống rau ngon nên mang về trồng tại vườn nhà. Chỉ những chiếc lá bánh tẻ mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nấu bát canh ngon.

_+ Mắm cáy_

Nếu mắm tôm, mắm tép, mắm ruốc đã là thử thách cho không ít người thì mắm cáy xứng đáng được xếp vào hàng “đệ nhất mùi”. Mắm cáy được làm từ con cáy, một loại giáp xác có hình dáng khá giống cua đồng nhưng nhỏ và tinh nhanh hơn.

Gỏi nhệch là một trong những đặc sản có vị béo, ngọt, bùi, nồng. Đây là món ăn khoái khẩu của rất nhiều người.

_ +Bánh đa Minh Châu_

Không biết từ bao giờ, món bánh bình dị này đã trở thành đặc sản của đất Thanh Hóa. Với hương vị đặc trưng, được làm từ những con người cần cù, hiền hậu, chiếc bánh ẩn chứa nét văn hóa dân dã, khiến ai đã một lần thưởng thức đều không thể quên hương vị độc đáo ấy.

_Cá rô Đầm Sét_

Cá rô Đầm Sét (xã Xuân Thiên, Thọ Xuân, Thanh Hóa) là sản vật dân dã của xứ Thanh, ăn một lần khó có thể quên. Cá rô nơi đây chỉ to cỡ hai đầu ngón tay khép khít, màu phớt vàng như màu nghệ, tròn trịa, vẩy xanh bóng nhẫy. Cá rô rán hay nấu canh hương vị đều rất ngon, đặc biệt là cá rô rán vàng.

_Bánh gai Tứ Trụ_

Bánh gai Tứ Trụ hay bánh gai làng Mía là loại bánh đặc sản của làng Mía, xã Tứ Trụ nay thuộc xã Thọ Diên, huyện Thọ Xuân, tỉnh Thanh Hóa. Bánh gai thành phẩm phải mịn và thơm ngon, có vị dẻo thơm của lá gai và gạo nếp, hương thơm của dầu chuối, vị ngọt của mật mía, mùi thơm thanh dịu của đậu, vị béo ngậy của thịt, mùi thơm thoảng của vừng và hương vị tự nhiên của lá chuối khô. Cùng với cá rô Đầm Sét, bánh gai Tứ Trụ là đặc sản đáng tự hào của vùng đất Thọ Xuân.

_Sâu măng – món ngon Mường Lát_

Nhìn những con sâu măng ngọ nguậy trong chiếc giỏ xách của người phụ nữ dân tộc Mông, ít ai ngờ rằng, nó lại là nguyên liệu chế biến món đặc sản sâu măng xào – cái món ăn kỳ dị có giá đắt ngang với thịt bò loại 1 ở huyện miền núi, biên giới Mường Lát.

_Măng đắng của người Thái_

Mùa xuân mưa lắc rắc, người Thái ở Quan Sơn, Quan Hóa, Bá Thước của tỉnh Thanh chỉ cần vào rừng một lúc là mang về cả bồ măng. Mưa làm cho những búp non nhọn hoắt nhú lên khỏi mặt đất. Để măng lên cao, vị đắng sẽ loãng dần lên người hái măng chỉ chọn những búp dài bằng gang tay mang về luộc.

_Nước mắm tép Hà Yên_

Người làng Đình Trung (Hà Yên, Hà Trung, Thanh Hóa) thường đánh tép ở khúc sông Hoạt chảy qua vùng để chế biến món mắm tép và làm món quà dâng vua.

Tép đánh về được lọc kỹ không còn tạp chất, trộn lẫn 10 bát tép, 4 bát muối tinh rang kỹ, 2 bát thính với nhau rồi mang đi ủ. Lọ ủ mắm cũng phải qua sử dụng nhiều lần mới giữ được hương vị đậm đà, thơm ngon của mắm tép. Người xưa còn dùng giấy bản bịt miệng lọ rồi mang ủ trong tro bếp, chừng nửa năm sau mắm chín mới mang ra dùng.

_Phi cầu Sài_

Chuyện kể rằng, khoảng thế kỷ 16, bà Hoàng Thái hậu Nguyễn Thị Minh Thụy (người xã Văn Lộc, Hậu Lộc) là vợ vua Lê Trung Tông, đã giúp dân trùng tu cầu và chợ Phủ. Nhân dân nhớ ơn liền dâng lên bà món ngon của quê hương.

Phi tiến vua là loài phi sống ở cầu Sài, đoạn chảy qua sông Trà nối hai xã Thuần Lộc (Hậu Lộc) và Hoằng Xuyên (Hoằng Hóa). Vùng này nước lợ là môi trường tốt cho con phi (giống con trai) sinh sống. Ngày đó, những phụ nữ làng Sài chỉ chờ nước sông rút, bãi bồi lộ ra là cầm xăm sắt đào bới cả ngày. Từ ngày ngăn sông đắp đập, loài phi tiến vua nức tiếng một thời cũng biến mất ở cầu Sài.

*Một số địa chỉ ăn uống nên bỏ túi trước khi đến*

Chả Tôm, cháo cá trên đường Phan chu Trinh; kem xôi ngã Ba Bia rẽ phải khoảng 30m; ốc, bánh khoái ở đường Tân Bình; bánh đa cua chỗ chợ vườn hoa mới; chân gà nướng đầu đường Cao Thắng; ốc trẻo ở gần cung văn hóa; cơm hến ở đường đôi, gần cầu vượt; bún huế ở gần chợ vườn hoa; bún riêu cua gần đầu đường Lê Quý Đôn; bún chả thì ở gần tượng Lê Lợi; cháo canh trước chợ vườn hoa mới; cháo lươn quán đối diện Cafe Oasis; bánh lá, bánh nếp gần đường Lê Hoàn; nem Rán cổng trường Hàm Rồng…

*Mang gì khi đến Thanh Hóa?*

- Mang bất kỳ quần áo, giày dép nào bạn thích.
- Mang dụng cụ đi nắng nếu đến vào mùa nắng và dụng cụ đi mưa nếu đến vào mùa mưa.
- Mang kem chống muỗi, thuối trị côn trùng thuốc trị các bệnh thông thường.
- Mang lều, áo khoác nếu có ý định cắm trại
Các cung đường thường gặp
Hà Nội – Thanh Hóa – Sơn La – Hòa Bình – Ninh Bình
Hà Nội – Thanh Hóa – Nghệ An
Hà Nội – Thanh Hóa – Hủa Phăn (Lào)

----------

